# Pikachu Beer........ Brought to you by Pokemon



## foamheart (Apr 14, 2016)

Home brew, in two hours with no washing or sanitizing involved.......... Interested?

http://www.cnet.com/products/picobrew-pico/

No bigger than that keg , it should make a refill faster.


----------

